# QEMU-system-ppc works very, very slowly and does not boot MacOS.



## Oleg P. (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi!
I have got a little issue:
qemu-system-ppc works very, very slowly and often MacOS 9.2.1
does not boot at all.
I launch qemu like this:

```
# Run MAC 99 with MAC OS 9.2.1
echo "Launching MAC ..."
qemu-system-ppc -L pc-bios -M mac99 -m 512 \
-prom-env "boot-args=-v" -prom-env "vga-ndrv?=true" -boot c \
-drive file=mac9.2.1.img,format=raw,media=disk \
-drive file=/mnt/Data01/MAC/MacOSRealtekDrivers.iso,format=raw,media=cdrom \
-device rtl8139,netdev=network01,mac=08:00:4D:41:43:02 \
-netdev tap,id=network01,ifname=tap0,script=no,downscript=no \
-device usb-mouse -device usb-kbd \
-rtc base=localtime
```
If I got a message (qemu-system-ppc: warning: I/O thread spun for 1000 iterations) at the
beginning of launch MacOS, then MacOS does not boot at all.

Does anyone knowns how solve this issue?
Thanks.


----------



## _martin (Aug 16, 2018)

Hi Oleg, 

I'd be surprised if it worked actually. On FreeBSD there's no kvm support for qemu. As a side note running osx on osx  (VMware) is kinda sluggish on my i7 processor.

I'm using qemu for debugging x86/x86-64 targets only, never was concerned about performance there.  Recently I came across this project. I know, it's for Linux, it's x86-64 target .. But maybe you'll get some info from that how to optimize qemu settings in general.


----------



## Oleg P. (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi!
Thanks for the link. You have been right, those information did not help me.

Well, I am trying to find issue into the qemu-system-ppc.
I have compared how works qemu-system-ppc and qemu-system-sparc on the same PC.

Qemu-system-sparc works much more quickly, than qemu-system-ppc.

I think, that the qemu-system-ppc has a loop, which brake it.
The warning message also point on this loop.

```
qemu-system-ppc: warning: I/O thread spun for 1000 iterations
```
I always get this warning message, when I launch qemu-system-ppc.

I am using qemu-2.12.0_1.

```
oleg.acer[~] <1002-3>$ qemu-system-ppc --version
QEMU emulator version 2.12.0
Copyright (c) 2003-2017 Fabrice Bellard and the QEMU Project developers
oleg.acer[~] <1003-4>$ qemu-system-sparc --version
QEMU emulator version 2.12.0
Copyright (c) 2003-2017 Fabrice Bellard and the QEMU Project developers
oleg.acer[~] <1004-5>$ pkg version | cgrep qemu
qemu-2.12.0_1
```

I will be a very grateful for advices and a help.

Oleg


----------

